# Typical Panamanian style natural slingshot



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello every1,

Last month i have won the contest that was managed by "Henry in Panama", and i got a slingshot from Henry.

The slingshot is called " typical Panamanian style natural slingshot" according to Henry's words, and it looks like this: (i didnt have my camera around so i just took Henry's pic,. only for the record, i got the slingshot on the left side







)









I have been waiting 1 month for the slingshot to arrive, and once it arrived, i went outside and shot some rocks... 
I was amazed by it's power, accuracy and comfort!.
The rubber is really awesome, i have been shooting like 500-700 times for the last 2 days, and there are still no signs of tearing or anything like this..
The pouch is REALLY cool as well!! its soft, and it has a perfect size!, u can shoot little rocks, even big rocks, and it shoots it very well!, also, the holes in the pouch are perfectly rounded, and the pouch doesn't even show any signs of tearing at all (i remind u, i have shot the slingshot around 500 times, no kidding at all).
The fork is just amazing!,very solid and strong. at first, i thought it was too little, but once i shot it i was like "Dang, this slingshot is perfect!!", i have a pretty big hand and the fork is truly comfortable to hold and shoot.
Another advantage is that u can actually put it in ur pant's pocket and u can carry it to wherever u want, and its also light-weight.
As i said before, i had to wait 1 month for the slingshot to arrvie, but it totally worth the waiting, and the slingshot arrived in a perfect condition, in a bubble-wrap envelope that protected it.

Also, i am a beginner, and this slingshot is my second slingshot, and my first professional one and i found this slingshot very comfortable and easy to shoot with(even for me, a beginner!!) and i could finally hit coke cans from far away, without missing all the time







!!.

In conclusion: A very comfortable,strong,accurate and beautiful slingshot, made by "Henry in Panama" which is a great guy, a true master in my opinion. 
I dont know if he is selling it, but if he is, i highly recommend every1 to buy one, cuz its really worth it, i just fell in love with the slingshot. ( Hope i am allowed to say that.. if not, i am sorry).

Big thanks to Henry, for making my slingshot and for sending it to me







!.

Greetings,

-As8MaN.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


>










!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking naturals


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice looking naturals


I know, right







!.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very natural slingshots


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Slingshots.ws said:


> very natural slingshots


----------

